# Golf



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

[flash width=500 height=400:0fac6d7f9b]http://www.masscops.com/phpBB2/flash/miniputt/miniputt.swf[/flash:0fac6d7f9b]


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

that last hole killed me...ended up with a 53 :?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

57
I scored a hole in one on the last one. The windmill killed me though, shot like a 10 on it.

cool game though


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

39


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

43.....I would have beat you Gil, but shot poor on the last hole.


----------



## Cadet101 (Nov 6, 2002)

woot 37. . .  If only I was this good. . .


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

This is a great game. I shot a 36! It was the first time I ever shot under par! :lol: Watch out PGA.


----------



## davemcs (May 2, 2002)

41 here

This cversion is quite a bit "stickier" than the other versions of this one I've played


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Great game I'm going to be addicted!

Posted Sun 22 Aug, 2004:

Gil, Can we add the golf game to the games page?


----------

